# Can you help Fertility Friends?



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dear members;

Can you help with a resource project for FF?
As you read Fertility Friends, there's lot of information shared that can assist us on the journey to become parents. I am looking to try and collate some of this information into some forms or documents that can be accessed. I am going to start with reading resources but wan to expand this to include other resources - this might include things like hyponotherapy CDs, fertility supplements or ovulation/pregnancy testing kits. etc. There's no real limit to what can be added to the list so long as it's things that can aid you on the journey, or beyond.

At the moment I have literally just made a list which is a work in progress and I will sort into some order as I go along, but need your help suggesting things that can be added. Don't worry about what order to put them in; I can sort this out later on, but for now, please leave me your suggestions and recommendations on what has helped you on the journey. If you have links to them (e.g. an ebay dealer or a book on amazon etc.) then please post this. If not, I will try and add these as well.

NOTE: Fertility Drugs has its own separate thread which is elsewhere (link tbc)

Suggested Reading (Click on the images to go to the books for reviews and more information):





http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Baby-Making-Bible-fertility-pregnant/dp/1905744560/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336663403&sr=1-3[/URL]

[URL=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Things-Today-Increase-Your-Fertility/dp/1849531196/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336663403&sr=1-4][img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41cCzezwE9L._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU02_.jpg





 

















































Fertility Friends does not endorse any particular author or vendor. This information is provided purely as a starting point and members must conduct their own research before purchasing any goods or services.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Conquering Infertility by Alice Domar 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_10?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=conquering+infertility&sprefix=Conquering%2Cstripbooks%2C420


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks Holly!  I will add this to the list. 

Any more from anyone? Books or other things that are helpful?

Or any feedback on this from anyone? Good idea or am I wasting my time?  

C~x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I think it's a good idea Caz!!  

Just trying to think what i've read/seen/heard that i can add and will pitch in when i come up with something/anything.

Re: the drugs list is that the 'where to buy cheap drugs' or is there another thread that you mean?

I guess the problem is if these lists/peoples' ideas and suggestions become very similar to threads that are already on here somewhere? Things i found useful were lists like 'essentials' to have for hospital/labour/delivery etc - there's a good one on the twins thread that i bookmarked (but obviously that was two of everything) , and then threads about best buys/tried and tested recommendations - there's a good one on the singlies thread etc is this the sort of thing you're talking about? 

GGx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The Mind Body Course at the Bridge with Norah Harding (it is based on Alice Domar's work, like the book I quoted above, and you can get relaxation CDs and helpful techniques from the course or looking on the Domar website) 

There are other things like it - like support groups run by Anya Sizer - she now works with the LWC.

Visualisation, Yoga Nidra, deep breathing and other relaxation CDs are very good for stress relief.

The diet information in Zita West's books are great and I loved Pregnacare conception and Mumomega when it came to supplements I took.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

All great suggestions Holly, thank you. I hope to add things like Cds and supplements to this too.

Greatgazza, not so much lists of essentials or best buys as they do have threads too, although to be honest it would be nice if we could collate these in a more central area as I am sure there's information on, say, twins or singles that is equally relevant to all but would be missed as a non twin or single mummy would not check there. In an ideal world we'd encourage people to post in the main areas and link to specific boards for maximum exposure. 

I also think, post conception/pregnancy/parenting areas are very well served with recomendations and there's some quite well developed areas to post those things but it's the things that help pre conception and pre treatment (or during) or the emotional support when making tough decisions that is where we need to build a sort fo resource library (for more than just books) to support members.

The drugs thread I mentioned is the "where to buy cheap drugs" one yes. I aim to revamp this too to make the information more accessible and relevant. Bit of a work in progress. 


We'd really like this to be what members want and need as that's what will get used and work the best.  


Don't worry about the formatting for now because I will put it all in some sort of order and make it a bit more readable. 

C~x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

This is an absolutely brilliant idea!


I'll try and have a think. Great idea to include courses and CDs too.


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

HypnoBirthing course & other pregnancy wellbeing classes at the Active Birth Centre in London with Janet Balaskas.
www.activebirthcentre.com

Great idea 

*Book: HypnoBirthing by Marie Mongan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_10?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=childbirth+without+fear&sprefix=CHILDBIRTH%2Cstripbooks%2C350#/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_13?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=hypnobirthing+marie+mongan&sprefix=HYPNOBIRTHING%2Cstripbooks%2C180&rh=n%3A266239%2Ck%3Ahypnobirthing+marie+mongan

" Childbirth without fear by Grantly Dick-Reed
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_10?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=childbirth+without+fear&sprefix=CHILDBIRTH%2Cstripbooks%2C350

" Fathers-To-Be handbook by Patrick M. Houser *http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=FATHER-TO-BE+HANDBOOK+BY+PATRICK+HOUSER&rh=n%3A266239%2Ck%3AFATHER-TO-BE+HANDBOOK+BY+PATRICK+HOUSER&ajr=0

Electra x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thank you for this.  I will likely have a separate section for preganncy/bith/parenting reasources so this is all useful stuff.

Keep 'em coming. 

C~x


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Caz - I am not sure if this is the type of information you are looking for but found this URL today. I do know of one fertility clinic who has recommended two of the books on the list (from a handout to couples). I cannot vouch for any of these books personally thought but perhaps others can??

http://booksfordonoroffspring.blogspot.com/

This book may not help anyone achieve pregnancy but I know many women feel so isolated in their journeys (thank God for Fertility Friends though!!) but in our offline lives many of us have noone to share with. 
http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Sorority-Barren-Woman-Angry/dp/1439231567?ie=UTF8&tag=hanwepsarlau-20&link_code=btl&camp=213689&creative=392969

And another book that I have heard about many, many times and want to order:
http://www.amazon.com/Good-Eggs-Memoir-Phoebe-Potts/dp/0061711462/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1337860311&sr=1-1

Hope these may help and thank you for doing this.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

How about this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pregnancy-Loss-Complementary-Alternative-Medicine/dp/1846193745/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

KA xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Caz

I am currently studying a course called Holistic Fertility Therapy and my aim is to work alongside couples experiencing fertility issues givingthem advice on everything from tracking ovulation, nutrition, diet, relaxation therapies, meditation, vitamins and minerals, complementary therapies etc ... If it helps i can post some of the info i gather for my sessions on here? xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Zita west guide to getting pregnant is worth adding despite the fact you've already got a zita book, because it has a fab section in womb lining (which I've quoted about fifty times on ff)

Lesley Regan your pregnancy week by week

Dr beer's Is your body baby friendly?

The ivf companion hypnotherapy cd (best for own egg, but I used for donor egg ivf too and found it invaluable).

Sorry tried posting links but am using iPad so lost the links ...

I think this is a fab idea by the way.
X


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I can't do the clicky thing but "the two week wait" by Sarah Rayner


----------



## Millie25 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, I found the Premature Menopause Handbook really really helped me cope with my infertility.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Premature-Menopause-Book-Kath-Petras/dp/0380805413/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347178317&sr=1-1

x


----------



## Believe in miracles (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have the following:

*Baby making Bible book*: An eastern approach to fertility. A little "out there" but an interesting read as not the usual advice.

(http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Baby-Making-Bible-fertility-pregnant/dp/1905744560/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348215221&sr=8-1)

*Zita West*: Great book if you want to know all about the IVF process & other assisted procedures and what you can do along the way.

(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wests-Guide-Fertility-Assisted-Conception/dp/0091929342/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1348215341&sr=1-1)

*Dummies*: A very honest look at fertility and IVF/other procedures and what lies ahead for you.

(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fertility-Infertility-Dummies-Gillian-Lockwood/dp/0470057505/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1348215442&sr=1-1)

*CDs*: I have not used either of these yet as i have not started...but they are ready to go!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/IVF-Belief-CD-visualisations-treatment/dp/B004LYN2VU/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1348215669&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ZitaWest-Relaxation-Positive-Visualisation-Sessions/dp/B001CFFGF6/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1348215696&sr=1-1-catcorr

I hope this helps


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, not sure where to post this but wondering if any1 can help? Any idea if FF have an iphone app??or if not an intention to have 1?  x


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

An Android app would be great too! It's quite difficult to post/catch up on posts on a phone browser!


----------



## SoloBabyQuest (Jul 31, 2008)

Great idea, thanks for posting.

CDs

I'm very much enjoying Helen McPherson's IVF Belief CD, which I prefer to Zita West's CD.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-IVF-Belief-visualisations-treatment/dp/B004LYN2VU

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ZitaWest-Relaxation-Positive-Visualisation-Sessions/dp/B001CFFGF6/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1349888623&sr=1-1-catcorr

Books

The Fertility Diet by Helen Dobbyn - I like this book but it can be overwhelming and daunting, so take what you can from it, and don't get too intimidated by all the suggestions. Some criticism of this seems to be the fact that the writer is advocating ways of prolonging fertility but at the time of writing, hadn't had a child. I think this is unfair and somewhat unnecessarily personal. For one thing, you don't have to be female to be an expert on female issues!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fertility-Diet-Sarah-Dobbyn/dp/1847372007/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1349888681&sr=1-1

x


----------

